# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Took the plunge!

## adinco

I'm now culturing lobster roaches for my toads and frogs. they gross me out terribly but I'm working through it, lol! My amphibs sure seem to enjoy them too!

----------


## KingCam

I hated them at first too.  Still hate the lobsters, because they are repulsive, LOL, but I kinda like my other species of roaches now :P

I would wish you good luck, but you don't need it.  Lobster roaches reproduce like nothing you've ever seen.  Give it six months and you are not gonna know what to do with them all XD

Congratulations on never having to buy crickets again, haha

----------


## adinco

yikes i hope they don't get out of hand!! I'm excited that I don't need to buy crickets anymore too! yay! lol

----------


## KingCam

> yikes i hope they don't get out of hand!! I'm excited that I don't need to buy crickets anymore too! yay! lol


If you get too many just remove their heat source to slow breeding  :Wink:

----------


## adinco

thanks for the info. it's good to know.

----------

